# Kamen Rider Kuuga Ultimate Form vs Kamen Rider Agito Shining Form



## Gundam Meister (Sep 10, 2012)

Battlefield: Hyperbolic Time Chamber
PIS and CIS : Off
Blood lust: On
Starting Distance: 5 Kilometers


So who come out on top in this battle of the titans


----------



## Boomy (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they were considered equal.

but IMO Kuuga has more casual finisher.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

I think Kuuga wins by feats, unless you count kicking the Overlord of Darkness


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2012)

Kuuga going by feats


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2012)

They are about as much equal as Daguva and Rising Mighty Kuuga. Shining Agito needed to put all his power for that kick against a weakened God. Kuuga's rising power is so great they need to find a way to not destroy the area he's in through some means, the nuclear kick is 3000ms and any Rising form is dangerous enough to not use the finisher in the city directly unless it's underground or evacuated or outside the city. 

Daguva>>>>>>>>>>Rising Kuuga, his human form generates enough pressure to create a heavy sensation and a small fraction of his power turned number 3/Bat Grongi powerful enough to curb Rising Mighty Kuuga if I recall(The Bat got off screened curbstomped by Daguva). It took Ultimate Kuuga at his best to match Daguva, the fact Daguva and Ultimate Kuuga can shatter the hardest armor in their show with punches alone shows how much above Shining Agito they are. I'm not saying Shining Agito's full powered Kick would'nt damage them but then so could Kuuga's full powered kick.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 10, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> They are about as much equal as Daguva and Rising Mighty Kuuga. Shining Agito needed to put all his power for that kick against a weakened God. Kuuga's rising power is so great they need to find a way to not destroy the area he's in through some means, the nuclear kick is 3000ms and any Rising form is dangerous enough to not use the finisher in the city directly unless it's underground or evacuated or outside the city.
> 
> Daguva>>>>>>>>>>Rising Kuuga, his human form generates enough pressure to create a heavy sensation and a small fraction of his power turned number 3/Bat Grongi powerful enough to curb Rising Mighty Kuuga if I recall(The Bat got off screened curbstomped by Daguva). It took Ultimate Kuuga at his best to match Daguva, the fact Daguva and Ultimate Kuuga can shatter the hardest armor in their show with punches alone shows how much above Shining Agito they are. I'm not saying Shining Agito's full powered Kick would'nt damage them but then so could Kuuga's full powered kick.



Spoilers


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2012)

This has never been done before and Agito should slightly edge out Kuuga, at worse its a draw.


----------



## c35 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kuuga's official stats give him victory.

But to be honest, Shining Agito seems far more badass and powerful throughout the series and movie. Almost untouchable. IIRC he didn't use this form when fighting the final boss.
Meanwhile Ultimate Kuuga is plain dull and not interesting at all. Toei tried hard to create "powerful" impression but IMHO failed.


----------

